# Saw Kick Ass last night...



## Necky379 (Apr 19, 2010)

...and it was sick.  

the fight scenes were great, and the characters were perfect. nicolas cage's best role in a long time. plus his daughter in the movie is such a little bad ass. i really wasn't expecting much but i was surprised for sure. anybody else see it?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 19, 2010)

Saw its a few days ago, bloody brilliant. Way better than I expected. And yeah, Hit-Girl was mad, nothing better than seeing a little girl going about killing people and calling them cunts. 

Agreed, Cage was good in it. He gets a lot of shit roles, when he is capable of playing better characters.

Yeah, well worth seeing there was a lot of twists I didn't expect.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 19, 2010)

I enjoyed, and I didn't.

It was well made and was enjoyable for the most part, but it wasn't as funny as it thought it was and there were low points in the acting / script.

There was something throughout I didn't like, couldn't put my finger on it though.


----------



## akguitarmaster (Apr 19, 2010)

i work at a movie theater so ive seen a couple of times now. every time i catch a glance at it i still crack up.


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 19, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I enjoyed, and I didn't.
> 
> It was well made and was enjoyable for the most part, but it wasn't as funny as it thought it was and there were low points in the acting / script.
> 
> There was something throughout I didn't like, couldn't put my finger on it though.



this, people look at me funny when i say it though lol


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 19, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I enjoyed, and I didn't.
> 
> It was well made and was enjoyable for the most part, but it wasn't as funny as it thought



for me that was one of the reasons i liked it so much. it was balanced between a full blown comedy and an action flick. kind of like "boondock saints". it made the funny parts funnier because there wasnt a constant barrage of jokes/funny situations. don't get me wrong though, it was halarious.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 19, 2010)

I just felt like it couldn't make up it's mind about what it wanted to be, and as a result I never knew how to judge it.


----------



## Sindwulf (Apr 19, 2010)

I'll only watch it if Nicholas Cage shoots and punches a chick while in a bear suit.


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sindwulf said:


> I'll only watch it if Nicholas Cage shoots and punches a chick while in a bear suit.



 i dont want to spoil anything but you might be in luck

not really but his daughter impales a chick with big boobs


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 19, 2010)

It was a bit more serious than I expected, which was good IMO because A. it made it feel like like another Kevin Smith-wannabe American comedy and B. the jokes that were present stuck out more. I think the funniest thing about it was the fact its more outrageous than the camp comic books it draws inspiration from.


----------



## Desi (Apr 19, 2010)

Y'all toasting on root beer?

I LOVED the movie. Now, I'm eagerly anticipating Scott Pilgrim vs The World. Btw, if any of y'all are interested, do check out the Scott Pilgrim graphic novels. Trust me, they'll be worth your time. 

Oh, and if any of you wanna hustle, I'll get the champagne and some movies starring Kurt Russell, since we lost Nipsey, we'll make do with the other Russell. HOLLA!


----------



## Selloutz (Apr 21, 2010)

how many kids are going to go out and get murdered now after seeing this,

but as for me, I am so sick of comic book movies, they are like nerd porn (nerds becoming badasses, tired tired tired), I will wait for the expendables


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah i saw the trailer for 'the expendables" before "kick ass' came on. im going to see it for sure.

as far as making movies based off of comic books, it doesnt bother me/bore me if they're good movies e.i. "kick ass", "dark knight".


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 23, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I just felt like it couldn't make up it's mind about what it wanted to be, and as a result I never knew how to judge it.


 
Don't judge it.  Imo some of the best films (and music) are the ones that don't fall into straight genres. I felt like Kick Ass was geared up to be a comedy but there was some real decent acting in it that was further emphasised because of the comedic expectations. I mean I wasn't expecting what happened when he first fights those thugs, I thought it might be his mind thinking 'what if', so I was kinda wtf about it. Those moments were what made the film for me.



Selloutz said:


> how many kids are going to go out and get murdered now after seeing this,
> 
> but as for me, I am so sick of comic book movies, they are like nerd porn (nerds becoming badasses, tired tired tired), I will wait for the expendables


 
Its not a straight comic book film, its more of a parody of a superhero film, its a fresh twist.

An kids get murdered anyway, they're causing crime instead of fighting it.


----------



## MFB (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't take any movie with both McLovin' AND Nicholas Cage seriously


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 23, 2010)

I loved it.

I too (like everyone seemed to) expected it to be more of a comedy, but it was just so blunt in it's delivery and so very irreverent with the violence it worked out about as well  

I kind of agree with Scar that it felt confused, but i think it added to the feel of the movie and whatnot rather than made it less effective


----------



## zindrome (Apr 24, 2010)

that movie fucking kicked ass.
I was so not expecting it
what an awesome ride
i felt like a little kid the whole time 
awesome


----------



## Nick1 (Apr 25, 2010)

I saw it recently and it was great! I really liked it a lot! The cast was great and it was a perfect balance of comedy/action and just a splash of drama which was perfect.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 25, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Don't judge it.  Imo some of the best films (and music) are the ones that don't fall into straight genres. I felt like Kick Ass was geared up to be a comedy but there was some real decent acting in it that was further emphasised because of the comedic expectations. I mean I wasn't expecting what happened when he first fights those thugs, I thought it might be his mind thinking 'what if', so I was kinda wtf about it. Those moments were what made the film for me.



If I don't judge it then how am I supposed to gauge whether I think it's a good film or not?

If I invest 2 hours of my time and money into watching a film, then I at least want a movie that's made up it's mind about what it wants to be so I can stop thinking about how the themes are all over the place and actually get on with enjoying the film.


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 25, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> If I don't judge it then how am I supposed to gauge whether I think it's a good film or not?
> 
> If I invest 2 hours of my time and money into watching a film, then I at least want a movie that's made up it's mind about what it wants to be so I can stop thinking about how the themes are all over the place and actually get on with enjoying the film.



I didn't feel like it was all over the place with it's themes, I felt like they knew exactly where comic relief was needed, and exactly where they needed to sort of "ground" the film to add to the story and the whole feel of the film, and they did it. That said, it doesn't sound like it was as good for you as it was for some, which is fine 

I will say give it another crack once it's out on DVD/BluRay, or if you can be bothered go see it again at the movies, do that. I saw it again and I got a lot more out of it going in without the misplaced expectations that it was going to be a full-blown comedy


----------



## Necky379 (Apr 25, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> I didn't feel like it was all over the place with it's themes, I felt like they knew exactly where comic relief was needed, and exactly where they needed to sort of "ground" the film to add to the story and the whole feel of the film, and they did it. That said, it doesn't sound like it was as good for you as it was for some, which is fine
> 
> I will say give it another crack once it's out on DVD/BluRay, or if you can be bothered go see it again at the movies, do that. I saw it again and I got a lot more out of it going in without the misplaced expectations that it was going to be a full-blown comedy



nice you saw it twice. i might go again just to see that fight scene where hit -girl goes ape shit with the strobe light going off.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 26, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> If I don't judge it then how am I supposed to gauge whether I think it's a good film or not?
> 
> If I invest 2 hours of my time and money into watching a film, then I at least want a movie that's made up it's mind about what it wants to be so I can stop thinking about how the themes are all over the place and actually get on with enjoying the film.


 
I kinda worded that wrong tbh, I meant like, don't think about the film too much in that respect. Just let it be what it is, and then think about it at the end. Otherwise, you just end up getting caught in it and wondering about the context of it all and whatnot. Or something.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 14, 2010)

i just watched KICK ASS

HELL MOTHERFUCKING YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 14, 2010)

I thought it was an awesome movie, really well done


----------

